# 211K DVR causes ReBooting Loop!!



## johnteeee (Apr 3, 2005)

Greetings:

Last night out of the blue the DVR stopped working but after a system reboot,
the receiver Re-initiated the dvr with all my recordings intact, so all is good,
right? WRONG!! The same thing happened but this time after the "Dvr Initiation"
the receiver went to a non-stop reboot loop and finally I had to remove my
dvr from my receiver so that at least I have my programming back!!
I immediately checked & Rechecked my Hard Drive with both my computers
(Mac & Pc) and all is good on the hard drive front! I even ran a surface error check and all returned good!

Any input is much appreciated.
Thank you for looking.


----------

